# Desert Ironwood Pens



## davidgiul (Jul 26, 2012)

Finished a couple of DI Sierra Black Titanium pens. The DI came from Shadetree's donation (which I beat out the alien while he was temporarily suffering from indigestion) for the WB auction. The finish is "Doctors's Woodshop Walnut Oil/Carnauba Wax and Shellac Woodturning Finish" with a touch of "Doctor's Woodshop Microcrystal Wax".
[attachment=8282]
[attachment=8283]


----------



## DKMD (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome! Ironwood with sapwood is hard to beat!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 26, 2012)

Beauty!

I need to start turning pens!:dash2:

p


----------



## EricJS (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow! what an excellent job of capturing the character of the wood!

Beautiful pens, David!


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 26, 2012)

Way to go David!! Very pretty.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome job David ! Beautiful wood choice 
Scott


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for looking


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful pens David, great job, they really look nice!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2012)

Those are true beauties Dave. Great job.

:welldone:


----------

